# Can / may



## Lancel0t

is my translation correct?

Can/may I have your name so that i could address you properly.

- puedo tener su nombre de modo que pudiera dirigirle correctamente
- puedo tener su nombre para pudiera dirigirle adecuadamente

if it is incorrect, pls give me the appropriate translation for this.
thanks..


----------



## belén

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> is my translation correct?
> 
> Can/may I have your name so that i could address you properly.
> 
> - puedo tener su nombre de modo que pudiera dirigirle correctamente
> - puedo tener su nombre para pudiera dirigirle adecuadamente
> 
> if it is incorrect, pls give me the appropriate translation for this.
> thanks..



Hi
My suggestion

¿Puede darme su nombre para que pueda dirigirme a usted de modo apropiado?


----------



## Learning

Hola!
I would say "¿Me puede/podría dar su nombre para que me pueda dirigir a usted correctamente?"
Saludos


----------



## Tormenta

Hola Lancelot,

Another suggestion,

¿Me diría su nombre para que pueda dirigirme a usted de manera apropiada?


----------



## Artrella

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> is my translation correct?
> 
> Can/may I have your name so that i could address you properly.
> 
> - puedo tener su nombre de modo que pudiera dirigirle  me a usted correctamente
> - puedo tener su nombre para pudiera  poder  dirigirle   dirigirme a usted  adecuadamente
> 
> if it is incorrect, pls give me the appropriate translation for this.
> thanks..




_Me podría dar su nombre así puedo dirigirme a usted correctamente? (formal)

Me podrías dar/decir tu nombre así puedo dirigirme a tí correctamente? (informal)_

Although not a literal translation, I think this way is more natural than what you've written.


Art


----------



## Leopold

Artrella said:
			
		

> _Me podría dar su nombre así puedo dirigirme a usted correctamente? (formal)
> 
> Me podrías dar/decir tu nombre así puedo dirigirme a tí correctamente? (informal)_
> 
> Although not a literal translation, I think this way is more natural than what you've written.
> 
> 
> Art


 I'd never ever say a thing like that Art!!!! Well, maybe "¿Me podría dar su nombre? Así podré dirigirme a usted adecuadamente/correctamente/whatever.

 If not, i'd use "para que".

 L.


----------



## patylujan

"podría darme su nombre para dirigirme a Ud. correctamente"


----------



## Artrella

Leopold said:
			
		

> I'd never ever say a thing like that Art!!!! Well, maybe "¿Me podría dar su nombre? Así podré dirigirme a usted adecuadamente/correctamente/whatever.
> 
> If not, i'd use "para que".
> 
> L.





Leo, you've scared me!!! What is so terrible with what I've said????

Is the "así" what is wrong???  Wow!!!


Art


----------



## Tormenta

Leopold said:
			
		

> I'd never ever say a thing like that Art!!!! Well, maybe "¿Me podría dar su nombre? Así podré dirigirme a usted adecuadamente/correctamente/whatever.
> 
> If not, i'd use "para que".
> 
> L.




What Art said sounds alright to me, but maybe this is so because I am also a native of BA   

What is wrong about it Leo??

Tormenta


----------



## Tormenta

Maybe it's the "whatever"


----------



## patylujan

"podría darme su nombre para dirigirme a Ud. de manera apropiada?


----------



## Lancel0t

Tormenta said:
			
		

> ¿Me diría su nombre *para que pueda * dirigirme a usted de manera apropiada?


 -> I'm confused why do you have to used the word pueda, and from what i've read this is in the subjunctive mode right? Please explain it to me also.   , 

guys thanks for the translation, i hope you'll bear it with me if my spanish is as bad as this.


----------



## belén

I think I understand Leo's point, it has to do with the punctuation marks
Try to say your sentence out loud Art, it is too long for a question, I think it needs a comma, or separate the question as Leo has done:


> "¿Me podría dar su nombre? Así podré dirigirme a usted adecuadamente/correctamente/whatever.


Or use Me podriá dar su nombre para que bla bla bla, for "para que" obliges for a stop in the flow of the sentence.
Hope it's clear and Leo, hope I am right in my theory!!


----------



## belén

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> -> I'm confused why do you have to used the word pueda, and from what i've read this is in the subjunctive mode right? Please explain it to me also.   ,
> 
> guys thanks for the translation, i hope you'll bear it with me if my spanish is as bad as this.



HI
You use the subjunctive because it is something that hasn't happened yet, you are asking that person for his/her name, so that you can (or can't) address him properly.


----------



## Leopold

belen said:
			
		

> I think I understand Leo's point, it has to do with the punctuation marks
> Try to say your sentence out loud Art, it is too long for a question, I think it needs a comma, or separate the question as Leo has done:
> 
> Or use Me podriá dar su nombre para que bla bla bla, for "para que" obliges for a stop in the flow of the sentence.
> Hope it's clear and Leo, hope I am right in my theory!!


 Yes, you are. I thought Art just thought of the sound, rather well (for her answer was good), but the pauses were not correctly traspassed to the written, i think. 

 L.


----------



## Artrella

belen said:
			
		

> I think I understand Leo's point, it has to do with the punctuation marks
> Try to say your sentence out loud Art, it is too long for a question, I think it needs a comma, or separate the question as Leo has done:
> 
> Or use Me podriá dar su nombre para que bla bla bla, for "para que" obliges for a stop in the flow of the sentence.
> Hope it's clear and Leo, hope I am right in my theory!!





Yes, chicos you are right! I forgot the punctuation.  Maybe a comma would be right or as you proposed Be!!

Wow, qué susto!!!


----------



## el_novato

Viendo los mensajes de Leopold y Artrella, les voy a contar una historial , expertos, por favor de transcribirla al inglés.

No recuerdo fechas, nombres y lugares.

La historia trata sobre un sentenciado a ejecución, el cual apeló al perdón.  Mandaron la respuesta por telégrafo de dicha petición, y la respuesta original era:

El general dijo*,* no concedo el indulto, ejecútese.​
Siendo el mensaje original la negativa de petición a la abolución o perdón, en pocas palabras, el reo iba a ser fusilado.

Peroooooo, el telegrafista al momento de escribir el mensaje, cambión la posición de la coma, y redactó el mensaje de la siguiente manera:

El general dijo no*,* concedo el indulto, ejecútese.​
Este mensaje se entendió como la absolución o perdón del condenado, y el tipo fue liberado.

¿Cómo la ven?


----------



## Artrella

el_novato said:
			
		

> Viendo los mensajes de Leopold y Artrella, les voy a contar una historial , expertos, por favor de transcribirla al inglés.
> 
> No recuerdo fechas, nombres y lugares.
> 
> La historia trata sobre un sentenciado a ejecución, el cual apeló al perdón.  Mandaron la respuesta por telégrafo de dicha petición, y la respuesta original era:
> 
> El general dijo*,* no concedo el indulto, ejecútese.​
> Siendo el mensaje original la negativa de petición a la abolución o perdón, en pocas palabras, el reo iba a ser fusilado.
> 
> Peroooooo, el telegrafista al momento de escribir el mensaje, cambión la posición de la coma, y redactó el mensaje de la siguiente manera:
> 
> El general dijo no*,* concedo el indulto, ejecútese.​
> Este mensaje se entendió como la absolución o perdón del condenado, y el tipo fue liberado.
> 
> ¿Cómo la ven?




Buenísimo!! Me hace acordar a los chistes de Les Luthiers!!!


----------



## Tormenta

el_novato said:
			
		

> Viendo los mensajes de Leopold y Artrella, les voy a contar una historial , expertos, por favor de transcribirla al inglés.
> 
> No recuerdo fechas, nombres y lugares.
> 
> La historia trata sobre un sentenciado a ejecución, el cual apeló al perdón.  Mandaron la respuesta por telégrafo de dicha petición, y la respuesta original era:
> 
> El general dijo*,* no concedo el indulto, ejecútese.​
> Siendo el mensaje original la negativa de petición a la abolución o perdón, en pocas palabras, el reo iba a ser fusilado.
> 
> Peroooooo, el telegrafista al momento de escribir el mensaje, cambión la posición de la coma, y redactó el mensaje de la siguiente manera:
> 
> El general dijo no*,* concedo el indulto, ejecútese.​
> Este mensaje se entendió como la absolución o perdón del condenado, y el tipo fue liberado.
> 
> ¿Cómo la ven?







Es un chiste, verdad? o... Es un chiste verdad?    

Tormenta


----------



## dannae00

Hola a todos! 
Alguien me puede explicar la diferencia entre can y may? Nunca sé cuando utilizar una u otra...gracias de antemano.


----------



## cubaMania

Hola Dannae00,

'can' significa el poder de hacer algo
'may' significa el permiso de hacer algo

You may not come in.  No tienes permiso para entrar.
You can not come in.  No es posible entrar.  La puerta está cerrada y perdímos la llave.

Pero no te preocupes mucho en esto.  En realidad el uso correcto de 'may' no es muy común.  Muchas veces decimos 'can' cuando lo correcto es 'may.'  En tiempo quizás desapareciere la palabra 'may.'


----------



## dannae00

cubaMania said:
			
		

> Hola Dannae00,
> 
> 'can' significa el poder de hacer algo
> 'may' significa el permiso de hacer algo
> 
> You may not come in. No tienes permiso para entrar.
> You can not come in. No es posible entrar. La puerta está cerrada y perdímos la llave.
> 
> Pero no te preocupes mucho en esto. En realidad el uso correcto de 'may' no es muy común. Muchas veces decimos 'can' cuando lo correcto es 'may.' En tiempo quizás desapareciere la palabra 'may.'


 
Ah!! ok! entonces be able to y can es lo mismo?! Ay que lio!


----------



## dannae00

cubaMania said:
			
		

> Hola Dannae00,
> 
> 'can' significa el poder x hacer algo
> 'may' significa el permiso para hacer algo
> 
> You may not come in. No tienes permiso para entrar.
> You can not come in. No es posible entrar. La puerta está cerrada y perdimos la llave.
> 
> Pero no te preocupes mucho por esto. En realidad el uso correcto de 'may' no es muy común. Muchas veces decimos 'can' cuando lo correcto es 'may.' Con el tiempo quizás desaparecierá la palabra 'may.'


----------



## cubaMania

Thanks for the corrections.  We're constantly learning here.


----------



## garryknight

dannae00 said:
			
		

> Ah!! ok! entonces be able to y can es lo mismo?! Ay que lio!



Es todavía peor... o mejor. En inglés, como en castellano, se peude usar 'can' para significar 'will'. Por ejemplo: 'Can you pass me the hammer, please?' '¿Puedes darme el martillo, por favor?".


----------



## belén

El "to be able to" se usa para enfatizar la capacidad de poder hacer algo:

I am able to speak Korean = Soy capaz de hablar inglés (es decir Puedo hablar inglés)

Sí, obviamente puedes decir "I can speak Korean" pero con el "able to" haces hincapié en tu capacidad intrínseca.

Vamos, en mi humilde opinión...Espero que te sirva, un saludo,
Be


----------



## Edher

belen said:
			
		

> El "to be able to" se usa para enfatizar la capacidad de poder hacer algo:
> 
> I am able to speak Korean = Soy capaz de hablar inglés (es decir Puedo hablar inglés)
> 
> Sí, obviamente puedes decir "I can speak Korean" pero con el "able to" haces hincapié en tu capacidad intrínseca.
> 
> Vamos, en mi humilde opinión...Espero que te sirva, un saludo,
> Be




I also speak Korean. Is this correct Belen?

Edher


----------



## Edher

dannae00 said:
			
		

> cubaMania said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Dannae00,
> 
> 'can' significa el poder x hacer algo
> 'may' significa el permiso para hacer algo
> 
> You may not come in. No tienes permiso para entrar.
> You can not come in. No es posible entrar. La puerta está cerrada y perdimos la llave.
> 
> Pero no te preocupes mucho por esto. En realidad el uso correcto de 'may' no es muy común. Muchas veces decimos 'can' cuando lo correcto es 'may.' Con el tiempo quizás desaparecerá la palabra 'may.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una simple correccion para los que estan aprendiendo no se confundan.
> 
> Edher
Click to expand...


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Yo diría que May es mas formal y se usa para pedir permiso y para probabilidad.


----------



## mazbook

How does Spanish differenciate (or does it) between the auxiliary verbs "may" and "can"?  "may" meaning "you have permission to ..." and "can" meaning "you are physically able to....

ejemplos:  
"May I sit down?"  — asking permission to sit down
"Yes, you may sit down."  — giving permission to sit down

"Can I climb the mountain?"  — asking if (in someone's opinion) "I" am physically able to climb the mountain.
"No, you can not (cannot ó can't) climb the mountain (in my opinion)."  —  "you" are not physically able to climb the mountain (in my opinion).


----------



## mazbook

Pude preguntar este problema en español pero creé la mayoría de los respuestos fueron de mi español...no de mi cuestión.


----------



## diegodbs

mazbook said:
			
		

> How does Spanish differenciate (or does it) between the auxiliary verbs "may" and "can"? "may" meaning "you have permission to ..." and "can" meaning "you are physically able to....
> 
> ejemplos:
> "May I sit down?" — asking permission to sit down
> "Yes, you may sit down." — giving permission to sit down
> 
> "Can I climb the mountain?" — asking if (in someone's opinion) "I" am physically able to climb the mountain.
> "No, you can not (cannot ó can't) climb the mountain (in my opinion)." — "you" are not physically able to climb the mountain (in my opinion).


 
We would use the same verb "poder" but with a different sentence structure.

- May I sit down? = ¿Puedo sentarme?, ¿Me puedo sentar?

- Can I climb the mountain? = ¿Voy a poder escalar esa montaña?, ¿crees que puedo/podría escalar esa montaña?, ¿podría escalar yo esa montaña?, ¿sería yo capaz de escalar esa montaña?, etc.


----------



## Bil

Normalmente (y sencillamente) con respecto a "can' se usa el presente de indicativo.  En cuanto a 'may' se usa el potencial simple.


----------



## Sarah Ferguson

mazbook said:
			
		

> How does Spanish differenciate (or does it) between the auxiliary verbs "may" and "can"? "may" meaning "you have permission to ..." and "can" meaning "you are physically able to....
> 
> ejemplos:
> "May I sit down?" — asking permission to sit down
> "Yes, you may sit down." — giving permission to sit down
> 
> May I sit down?" — asking if (in someone's opinion) "I" am physically able to climb the mountain.
> "No, you can not (cannot ó can't) climb the mountain (in my opinion)." — "you" are not physically able to climb the mountain (in my opinion).


 
"May I sit down?" =¿Puedo sentarme?
"Can I climb that mountain?" = ¿Podré escalar esa montaña? porque si se utiliza "podría" sería "could I..."


----------



## Bil

Usted es la nativa, pero dicen los maestros que se traduce _'may'_ por _'podría'_ porque es de simple cortesía.


----------



## jivemu

La diferencia principal que yo encuentro es que "can" representa acciones que "soy capaz de hacer" mientras que "may" representa acciones "para las que me dan permiso hacer". Claro que, a veces se utilizan indistintametne.


----------



## mazbook

¡Muchisimus gracias a todos!  Ahora creo que entiendo. *Pero*



> Claro que, a veces se utilizan indistintametne.


 jivemu tiene razón tambien, pero está incorrecto.  Tuve confusión de español.


----------



## Ivy29

Bil said:
			
		

> Usted es la nativa, pero dicen los maestros que se traduce _'may'_ por _'podría'_ porque es de simple cortesía.


 
The conditional has this meaning of 'COURTESY', but ¿PUEDO sentarme? is the standard translation of MAY I sit down?

*VENÍA a visitar a María*. *Venía (imperfect preterite) is a courteous* way instead of saying *vengo a visitar a María*.

And using a *low voice tone* you can utter : ¿me siento? asking permission to do so.

Ivy29


----------



## mazbook

¿Pretérito imperfecto? de cortesía.  Nunca vi este.  Ahora tengo mucho confusión.

¿Podía sentarme?  No creo.


----------



## Ivy29

mazbook said:
			
		

> ¿Pretérito imperfecto? de cortesía. Nunca vi este. Ahora tengo mucho confusión.
> 
> ¿Podía sentarme? No creo.


*Los tiempos de cortesía son :*

Imperfect past = ¿Podía usar el teléfono? = ¿ podía sentarme?
Conditional = ¿Podría usar el teléfono?

*Source = Manuel Seco, diccionario de dudas, pág. 300. (imperfecto de cortesía)*
Ivy29


----------



## jdg5959jdg

¿saben que? Yo uso las dos casi igual. 
I think its wierd how in english its a big deal to differintiate between the two. I remeber l would ask the teachers in grade school "can i go to the rest room" They would say I don't know can you?


----------



## mazbook

Gracias Ivy.  Aqui en México nunca yo escuché "podía", solo "puedo" o ocasionalmente "podría".  Y tuve dudas de podría.  Puede saber mi confusión.  Creo yo tengo las formas correctas ahora...sin confusión.

Saludos


----------



## David1969

hola estimados foreros y foreras.
Can es puedo.
May es puedo.
Can I go to the pool?
*Yes you can, but you may not.*
Muchas ocasiones he escuchado por televisión y en el cine a personas de habla inglesa afirmar "*Can *I go to the pool? *Can* I smoke here? y otros ejemplos.  Casi nunca usan *May I go *to the pool? May I smoke here?
*La pregunta específica es por qué se usa el Can I do.. y casi no se usa el May I do..? *Esto a menudo me llama la atención, especialmente cuando recuerdo que mis profesores del colegio afirmaban que Can significa que uno puede hacer tal cosa, que uno tiene la capacidad física de hacer tal cosa, pero que no tiene permiso de realizar lo solicitado por parte de la otra persona.  Que opinan ustedes queridos foreros y foreras sobre cuándo usar el Can versus May?


----------



## DCPaco

Can es la habilidad de poder.

May es el permiso de poder.

Por eso: I'm certain you can, but you may not.

Es igual al:  could and would.

Could you go to the store for me?

Yes I could, but if you ask me nicely I would.


----------



## David1969

Estimado DcPaco: Así lo entiendo. Sin embargo, el uso corriente por parte de la gente de habla inglesa, como que no es así, puesto que para todo usan Can y no usan May.  Has observado eso tú o será una incorrecta apreciación mía?


----------



## DCPaco

David1969 said:


> Estimado DcPaco: Así lo entiendo. Sin embargo, el uso corriente por parte de la gente de habla inglesa, como que no es así, puesto que para todo usan Can y no usan May. Has observado eso tú o será una incorrecta apreciación mía?


 
Bueno, aunque todo el mundo lo diga de una manera...lo "correcto" no deja de serlo; lo más "correcto" es "may".  Es como el "who" y el "whom"...muchos estadounidenses (no sé de los británicos, ni del resto de los países de habla inglesa) no saben cuándo se debe usar "whom", así es que, con más frecuencia, usan who para todo...pero eso no significa que el "whom" deja de ser la manera correcta en ciertas situaciones.

Cuando, hablo con mis amigos: can y could.

Cuando hablo con mi supervisora que es ya algo mayorcita: may y would.

Pero te imaginas estar con tus amigos tomando cervezas y de repente digas:  May I have a beer? o With whom did you go to the store? (te dirán:  Dude, is that your purse that just fell out of your mouth?)  Tampoco digo que no hay gente que lo haga pero es igual que en todos los países: hay lo que se escribe y hay lo que se dice.


----------



## bpdeaguado

In my opinion the difference between can and may meaning "permission" is just that can is more informal. That's the reason why people use can rather than may


----------



## JB

También en español occurre lo mismo.
Antes de entrar a su casa, yo pregunto, "¿Se puede?"  Pues obviamente se puede, tengo piernas, no hay lobos feroces ni minas explosivas.  En efecto, es sinónimo de "¿Permiso?"

"May I" suena un poco más formal, y a veces más cortés.


----------



## David1969

Gracias por la aclaración estimados foreros y foreras.  Ahora estoy más claro de la situación.  Atentamente,


----------



## Sandra123

Hola a todos:

Se usaria tener en estas frases?

Puedo tener una hoja de papel, por favor? o dirias Me das una hoja de papel, por favor? (Can I have a piece of paper, please?)

Por favor, puedo tener mis llaves? o dirias Me das mis llaves, por favor?=Can I please I have my keys?


----------



## blimpa

Se utiliza la segunda opción en ambos casos. Utilizar "tener" es un error de una traducción literal y no contextual.


----------



## Sandra123

Hola a todos:

Es correcto decir "Puedo tener un nuevo par de zapatos?"=Can I get/have a new pair of shoes? O se dice "Puedo comprar un nuevo par de zapatos?
Es correcto decir "Puedo tener mis llaves?"=Can I have my keys?

Me das mis llaves?=Can you give me my keys?/Will you give me my keys?
Me pasas mis llaves?=Can you hand/pass me my keys?
Me das una hoja de papel?=Puedo tener una hoja de papel?=Can I have a piece of paper?/May I have a piece of paper?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Bocha

"¿_Puedo tener un nuevo par de zapatos_?"
Hum... *no*.

"¿Me puedo comprar un nuevo par de zapatos? 


¿Puedo tener mis llaves?

Hum...*no*.

¿Me das las llaves? 


¿Me pasas mis llaves?=Can you hand/pass me my keys? 


¿Me das una hoja de papel? 

¿Puedo tener una hoja de papel?  *No*.


----------



## Sandra123

Muchas gracias


----------



## joannabanana

hola a todos,
I have always wondered how to say "may I" in spanish.  
For example, if I were talking to my grandmother in a polite manner:
"May I have another coffee, please?"

Or can I just say "Puedo tener un otro cafe?"

any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## xOoeL

Un poco más "fino" que _puedo _es _podría_
¿Podr*ía* tomar otro café?


----------



## micafe

joannabanana said:


> hola a todos,
> I have always wondered how to say "may I" in spanish.
> For example, if I were talking to my grandmother in a polite manner:
> "May I have another coffee, please?"
> 
> Or can I just say "Puedo tener un otro cafe?"
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated!


 
xOoeL's sentence is correct. In Spanish you don't *'tener'* a coffee (or any food). You must use *'tomar/beber'* for drinkables and *'comer'* for edibles. 

Also, you don't say 'un otro'.. just *'otro'.*


----------



## mazbook

Hola xOoeL:





xOoeL said:


> Un poco más "fino" que _puedo _es _podría_
> ¿Podr*ía* tomar otro café?


Estoy de acuerdo pero "May I have another coffee, please?" posiblemente traduce mejor como «¿Podría tomar otro café? *por favor*.»  o muy "fino" como «Quisiera tomar otro café por favor.» que traduce como "I would like to have another coffee, please." la que es en realidad como una pregunta por servicio en inglés.

*Pero* en mi parte de México, «¿Puedo tomar otro café? por favor.» es la más común. 

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## costarriqueño tú sabes

También puede decir "Me gustaría más/otro café, por favor."


----------



## met_fuk

Hola
Cual es la diferencia entre "can" y "may"?
Can = poder
May = poder
Gracias.


----------



## BMizzle

Can = to be able to/capable of (eg. I can speak English)

May = to have permission (eg. May I have some of...)


----------



## Mirlo

la única pequeña diferencia creo es que "may" se usa más para la "posibilidad" de algo.
Espero te ayude,
saludos,


----------



## Bee21192

no entendi bien lo de may con posibilidad.. no es al reves?
i agree with Bmizzle..


----------



## met_fuk

muchas gracias.
Me ha ayudado bastante.


----------



## Marias-espanol

Hola met fuk,
Can is like if you are able to do something.  
May is for asking for permission to do something.
In school if we ask our teacher, "can I go to the bathroom?"  He would say, "I don't know, can you?"  He would say this to get us to ask, "May I..."     I hope this helps.
María


----------



## Mirlo

Bee21192 said:


> no entendí bien lo de may con posibilidad.. ¿no es al revés?
> i agree with Bmizzle..


 
*may* [meɪ] _v aux (ps *might*)_ 
*1* _(posibilidad, probabilidad)_ poder: *it may/might be true,* puede ser cierto
*she may/might not come,* puede que no venga 

</SPAN>


----------



## aurilla

"Can" alude a ser capaz de algo, "may" pide permiso para hacerlo. 

Sin embargo, en muchas ocasiones se utiliza "can" como sinónomo de "may".

Difference between "may" and "can": www.alphadictionary.com/articles/english_grammar_style/difference_between_may_can.html


----------



## zumac

aurilla said:


> "Can" alude a ser capaz de algo, "may" pide permiso para hacerlo.
> .....


"May" no siempre es para pedir permiso.
"I may go to Europe this summer."
Esto indica una posibilidad de ir, o sea, podría ir.

Saludos.


----------



## melieta

Hola!
Me gustaría saber cual de las siguientes oraciones, es más correcta..

May I take a picture with you?
Can I take a picture with you?

Yo creo que las dos son correctas,  pero creo que con May parecería más educado, no?

Gracias por aclarar mi duda!

Saludos!


----------



## bobobaby

Tienes razón.


----------



## psychodelika star

Sí, *may *es mas educado


----------



## openforhelp

los dos se entienden al mismo, pero como se ha dicho 'may' es mas educado. 

Otra cosa que hay que tomar en cuenta es si preguntas 'Can I take pictures with you' se te puede volver la pregunta, 'yo no se, eres capaz tu de (puedes) sacar fotos con nosotros?'


----------



## K-Milla

Sin saber mucho del tema, sobretodo del idioma, creo que hay maneras mucho más formales para preguntar eso.

"Would you ..?"
"I was wondering if you could..."


----------



## melieta

Muchas gracias!... Mi duda ha quedado resuelta!


----------



## mochilero

Cabe mencionar que "can" literalmente significa que alguien tiene el poder de hacer algo mientras que "may" trata del permiso. En mi país, si preguntas a alguien "Can I take a picture *of* you?" (y sí es "of" y no "with"), hay algunas personas que dirían "I don't know, are you able to take a picture of me?". Esto dicho, la mayoría de gente de habla inglesa trata ambos lo mismo.


----------



## melieta

mochilero said:


> Cabe mencionar que "can" literalmente significa que alguien tiene el poder de hacer algo mientras que "may" trata del permiso. En mi país, si preguntas a alguien "Can I take a picture *of* you?" (y sí es "of" y no "with"), hay algunas personas que dirían "I don't know, are you able to take a picture of me?". Esto dicho, la mayoría de gente de habla inglesa trata ambos lo mismo.


 

A lo que yo me refiero es a tomarme una foto CON alguien..., no DE alguien.. Osea.. no quiero hacerle una foto a alguien... quiero hacerme la foto con ese alguien.. 

Todo esto viene porque voy a ver un grupo en octubre y quiero hacerme una foto con uno de los componenetes de la banda jaja

Por eso lo de May i take a picture with you?


----------



## mochilero

melieta said:


> A lo que yo me refiero es a tomarme una foto CON alguien..., no DE alguien..



¡Lo siento! Yo debería haber pensado bien antes de tratar de corregirte. Prometo hacer mejor la próxima vez.


----------



## melieta

Oh, no tranquilo.. no tienes porqué disculparte.., gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## kratu

melieta said:


> A lo que yo me refiero es a tomarme una foto CON alguien..., no DE alguien.. Osea.. no quiero hacerle una foto a alguien... quiero hacerme la foto con ese alguien..
> 
> Todo esto viene porque voy a ver un grupo en octubre y quiero hacerme una foto con uno de los componenetes de la banda jaja
> 
> Por eso lo de May i take a picture with you?


¿Puedo hacerme una foto contigo? = Can I have my picture taken with you?

"Can I take a photo with you" significa otra cosa en mi opinión (de hecho, varias cosas porque es una frase bastante ambigua).


----------



## bellotojuanfra

My question is if, Can I go to the restroom? (colloquial use) and May I go to the restroom? (polite use)...


First one maybe it's a stupid question that means if i have the physical attributes to take a piss.

Let me know and thanks in advance.


----------



## paul_vicmar

Asking for permision to go to the toilet. Not related to ability


----------



## bellotojuanfra

paul_vicmar said:


> Asking for permision to go to the toilet. Not related to ability


 
So Can I ...would be more informal.

It's funny when a British corrects my AE. Toilet vs. restroom.

Regards.


----------



## paul_vicmar

Can I - more informal
restroom is american


----------



## bellotojuanfra

Thanks Paul.

I studied in USA. I would use restroom as a "public toilet" for example in a Mall and toilet at home.

Regards again.


----------



## paul_vicmar

IN England you would use toilet for both out of and in the home.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

paul_vicmar said:


> IN England you would use_* toilet*_ for both out of and in the home.


 
Eso me suena a las orejas americanas un poco áspero.


----------



## Modosita

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Eso me suena un oído americano un poco áspero.


 
I am sorry, Bilbo Baggins, I don't understand your post. You find_ toilet_ "áspero"??

saludos


----------



## Sprache

bellotojuanfra said:


> Thanks Paul.
> 
> I studied in USA. I would use restroom as a "public toilet" for example in a Mall and toilet at home.
> 
> Regards again.


Americans don't even call it _the_ _toilet _at all, whether it's public or in someone's house. The "toilet" is the actual object on which you do your thing in all situations. Americans would never say _May/Can I go to the toilet? _even if it were in a private home. To me (an American) asking to go to the toilet sounds rather impolite.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Modosita said:


> I am sorry, Bilbo Baggins, I don't understand your post. You find_ toilet_ "áspero"??
> 
> saludos


 
Sí, en Los Estados, decir: _"May/Can I use the toilet?"_ sería _*muy*_ grosero. No es la palabra toilet mismo que sea grosero sino usarlo así en una oración. Se debería decir en america: _*May I use the restroom*_ si en un lugar público o _*May I use the bathroom*_ si en un hogar privado.


----------



## Idiomático

Correct answers to _May I go to the toilet_ would be _yes_ or _no_. Correct answers to _Can I go to the toilet_ are _I don't know; can you?_ or _I certainly hope you can._


----------



## paul_vicmar

I didn´t realise when I inadvertently used toilet instead of restroom that there would be eight or nine responses. Toilet would be a word I would naturally use because I am English. If it is inapproriate in the US to use toilet, then our American friends are in the know on this subject. 
However from original repsonse Can I ...? May I...? refers to permission and not ability(see Idiomatico - I think he is just being silly)


----------



## Idiomático

Not silly.  Sarcastic.  There is a difference.  Many in the US [I don't know about England] use _can_ when they should use _may.  _The usage is very generalized, but it is incorrect.


----------



## MrHarry

Idiomático said:


> Not silly.  Sarcastic.  There is a difference.  Many in the US [I don't know about England] use _can_ when they should use _may.  _The usage is very generalized, but it is incorrect.



I would hardly say "Can I..." was incorrect, and non-native English speakers should not shy away from using it..  Although if you went to the heart of the grammatical situation, you may be able to argue it in court, I certainly wouldn't blink if someone said "Can I go to the toilet?", and anyone answering "I don't know, can you?" is just being an annoying, pedantic shit.

Also, I don't think it qualifies as sarcasm.

**Addition

Just read my post, and it sounds aggressive.  Not sure why, that certainly wasn't my intention.  

Also, I understand your point Idiomatico, and also that I haven't disproven it, but I still don't think it is helpful to call "Can I..." incorrect.  It is just one of those things that is absolutely fine, regardless of hardline grammar rules.


----------



## paul_vicmar

As the orginal question asked for the difference of Can I..? and May I....? I thought it would be interesting for non native speakers to have a look at this forum´s discussion on the subject. 
Read them all but I thought Cityspeak´s answer was particulary informative.
http://www.usingenglish.com/forum/general-language-discussions/1031-may-permission.html


----------



## Idiomático

Thankis for the shit Mr. Harry.


----------



## MrHarry

Idiomático said:


> Thanks for the shit Mr. Harry.


----------



## Modosita

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Sí, en Los Estados, decir: _"May/Can I use the toilet?"_ sería _*muy*_ grosero. No es que la palabra toilet misma sea grosera sino usarla así en una oración. Se debería decir en americano: _*May I use the restroom*_ si en un lugar público o _*May I use the bathroom*_ si en un hogar privado.


 

Hola Bilbo Baggins, me ha sorprendido tu mensaje sobremanera. ¡¡Menos mal que he preguntado, ya que no me había quedado nada claro!!! ¿o sea, se considera grosero, vamos, "suena" grosero usar _toilet_? Yo pensé que toilet se podría usar en cualquier lugar. Vaya, es una novedad para mí. 

Bueno es saberlo si alguna vez viajo a Estados Unidos. Gracias por la respuesta.

(He hecho algunas correcciones en tu post, espero que te parezca bien)

saludos


----------



## spanishdude1014

If I may...

Actually there isn't much difference (like what most have said) between using "toilet" and "restroom". A lot of people (Americanos y también Filipinos) use the two words interchangeably.

But to be grammatically correct, Idiomatico is right:

"May" would entail a question for permission.
"Can" would entail a question for ability.

Pero la verdad es que no importa. Es que podeís usar cualquier de los dos...Ü


----------



## sendai

Modosita said:


> Hola Bilbo Baggins, me ha sorprendido tu mensaje sobremanera. ¡¡Menos mal que he preguntado, ya que no me había quedado nada claro!!! ¿o sea, se considera grosero, vamos, "suena" grosero usar _toilet_? Yo pensé que toilet se podría usar en cualquier lugar. Vaya, es una novedad para mí.


No creo que sea "*muy* grosero".  Lo que pasa es que en EEUU nadie dice así, y por eso suena raro.  Además en AE "toilet" se refiere al inodoro y no al cuarto de baño, y por eso es una manera de hablar muy directa y hasta chocante.

Muy grosera sería, "Can I take a shit in your bathroom?"


----------



## grumpus

Modosita said:


> Hola Bilbo Baggins, me ha sorprendido tu mensaje sobremanera. ¡¡Menos mal que he preguntado, ya que no me había quedado nada claro!!! ¿o sea, se considera grosero, vamos, "suena" grosero usar _toilet_? Yo pensé que toilet se podría usar en cualquier lugar. Vaya, es una novedad para mí.
> 
> Bueno es saberlo si alguna vez viajo a Estados Unidos. Gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> (He hecho algunas correcciones en tu post, espero que te parezca bien)
> 
> saludos


 

Hola Modosita, 
si puedo hablar por Bilbo Baggins, no es que sea "grosero" decir
Can I use the toilet?, solo que suena demasiado (para mis oidos) directo, demasiado explicito.  En EEUU, siempre se dice
Can/May I go to the bathroom/restroom?  may/restroom siendo la forma mas formal.  Si alguien me dijera, "Can I use the toilet?", me reiria.

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## bellotojuanfra

It's incredible!!

I talked about this topic with an American friend. When he was in High School he asked to his teacher "Can I go to the restroom?" and his teacher answered "you can if you have your attibutes"....

Maybe it has this meaning in academic world, but i have use "Can" in this kind of cases an nobody said nothing, neither laughter nor stranger faces... so i suppose i'm right.

Regards


----------



## paul_vicmar

Spanishdude and anyone else who is confused with the use or *Can I* for *permission* please read this post. 
There are many more English Grammar websites where you will find the same - *May I* is *a polite for*m of asking permission whereas *Can I* is more *informal*.

http://www.english4today.com/englishgrammar/grammar/grammar_answer.cfm?qid=6986 US Website


----------



## bellotojuanfra

paul_vicmar said:


> Spanishdude and anyone else who is confused with the use or *Can I* for *permission* please read this post.
> There are many more English Grammar websites where you will find the same - *May I* is *a polite for*m of asking permission whereas *Can I* is more *informal*.
> 
> http://www.english4today.com/englishgrammar/grammar/grammar_answer.cfm?qid=6986 US Website


 

Thanks Paul.

I studied how you say, May is a polite form and Can I a informal form. Even in Spain, the spanish teacher (they study BE) teach that the American use Can because they are rude and that the proper way (that means the British way) is use May I....

So i'm going on using Can and May depending where i'm.


----------



## paul_vicmar

Bellotojuanfra
I do not think it is a question of being rude or polite. 
My instinct, my natural tendency, would be to use *can* in all situations and with all people. Very rarely would I use or have used *may*. As an English teacher it is one of the first classroom expressions that you teach to kids because you can use it in many ways - 
Can I borrow a rubber? Can I have a sheet of paper? and Can I go to the toilet(restroom)?
Maybe *may *has supplanted *can* in these situations in America, although I doubt it.


----------



## Modosita

sendai said:


> Muy grosera sería, "Can I take a shit in your bathroom?"


 
Dear sendai, this really made me laugh!



paul_vicmar said:


> Bellotojuanfra
> I do not think it is a question of being rude or polite.
> My instinct, my natural tendency, would be to use *can* in all situations and with all people. Very rarely would I use or have used *may*. As an English teacher it is one of the first classroom expressions that you teach to kids because you can use it in many ways -
> Can I borrow a rubber? Can I have a sheet of paper? and Can I go to the toilet(restroom)?
> Maybe *may *has supplanted *can* in these situations in America, although I doubt it.


 
I agree with you, paul vicmar on all accounts. Though grammar books insist on the difference, which should be taken into account, but in fact, _can_ is used for all kind of situations and I think, personally, that the teacher of the poster and idomatico were just trying to make a point.
 Of course, this might be necessary to differentiate the terms _exactly_, but it doesnt seem very practical, as the "everyday use" is not the same as the academic usage.

So, can for _everyday use_, may for _polite use._


----------



## MrHarry

bellotojuanfra said:


> Thanks Paul.
> 
> I studied how it's said, "May" is a polite form and "Can I" an informal form. Even in Spain, the Spanish teacher (they study BE) taught that the Americans use Can because they are rude and that the proper way (that means the British way) is to use May I....
> 
> So I'm going on using Can and May depending where i'm I am.



Just a few corrections, bellotojuanfra .  Remember, no contractions (I'm, you're, etc.) at the end of sentences.

MrH


----------



## bellotojuanfra

MrHarry said:


> Just a few corrections, bellotojuanfra . Remember, no contractions (I'm, you're, etc.) at the end of sentences.
> 
> MrH


 
Hi there MrHarry!

About your corrections, i was writing fast (las prisas son malas consejeras y peores compañeras) but i know how to do it correct but about no contractions at the end of senteces, i had no idea so THANKS VERY MUCH.

Could you explain why?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RFS

Hola a todos!!!

Si Can y May significan Poder, no entiendo cuando poner uno u otro. ¿Es indiferente?

Gracias.


----------



## cyberpedant

En conversación normal, sí es indiferente, pero algunos maestros pedantes (yo no, seguramente) insisten que "can" se usa solamente para poder, "may" para pedir permiso o decir que algo es _posible_.
Por ejemplo:
"I can walk home through the snow."= Yo puedo (tengo la capacidad) caminar a casa por la nieve.
"Can I walk home through the snow?" (Informal, pidiendo permiso) = Me da permiso de ir a casa por la nieve?
"May I walk home through the snow? (Formal)
"I may walk home through the snow." = Es posible que caminaré ....


----------



## cutiepie1892

cyberpedant said:


> En conversación normal, sí es indiferente, pero algunos maestros pedantes (yo no, seguramente) insisten que "can" se usa solamente para poder, "may" para pedir permiso o decir que algo es _posible_.
> Por ejemplo:
> "I can walk home through the snow."= Yo puedo (tengo la capacidad) caminar a casa por la nieve.
> "Can I walk home through the snow?" (Informal, pidiendo permiso) = Me da permiso de ir a casa por la nieve?
> "May I walk home through the snow? (Formal)
> "I may walk home through the snow." = Es posible que caminaré ....


 
The last sentence could also mean I might walk home through the snow, but am as yet undecided. (Sorry if you have already implied this cyberpedant!!)
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## jjny76

Sí, significan Poder, sin embargo hay una pequeña diferencia.

Cuando estás pidiendo permiso y quieres ser formal, usa "May" = Podría/poder.
May I go to the bathroom.  ¿Podría/puedo ir al baño/servicio/aseo?
Yes, you may.  Sí, puedes.
Can I go to the bathroom? (aunque correcta y más informal, puede provocar la pregunta - I don't know, can you? ya que "can" significa capacidad - ve abajo) ¿Puedo ir al baño/servicio/aseo?

También "can" significa capacidad - nunca "may".
I can speak Spanish.  Puedo hablar español.
May I speak to you in Spanish?  ¿Puedo/podría hablarle en español?

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## sunrise25

Can--- indica poder, capacidad o habilidad para hacer algo.

He can lift the box---(Él) puede levantar la caja.
He can reach the ceiling with his hand--- (Él) puede alcanzar el techo con su mano.

May (indica probabilidad o posibilidad de que ocurra o suceda algo, en inglés, likelihood)

It may rain----Es posible que llueva o puede que llueva. (Puede que sí o puede que no, pero es más probable que con el auxiliar modal might).

You may still catch the train. Todavía puedes tomar el tren. (Puede que sí o puede que no, pero hay más certeza que con el auxiliar modal might).


----------



## RFS

Gracias a todos, sí que me ha servido de ayuda.

También voy a aprovechar para desearos a todos un ¡¡¡FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!!!


----------



## Blueaqua

Perdonad mi ignorancia, y gracias por anticipado por la atención. 

Me gustaría, si es posible, que me ayudaráis a saber si hay alguna diferencia en cuanto al significado de estas dos frases :

Can I call you ?

May I phone you ? 

¿ Tienen ambas el mismo significado, o hay algún tipo de connotación que las haga distintas ?.

Gracias de nuevo, un saludo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Te dejo un vínculo a un hilo que te puede servir; preguntan por las diferencias entre "can" y "may" cuando uno está solicitando permiso para hacer algo.
Saludos
A.A.

Edito y copio la parte más relevante de ese hilo:


 NewdestinyX*Can"* se refiere a una habilidad, capacidad, o el tiempo para hacer algo en el presente. Ambos 'may' y 'can' pueden referirse a el permiso para hacer algo. "May" es más correcto para 'permiso' en inglés pero la gente también usan 'can/could'. Las palabras para "permiso" se confunden mucho en inglés. Aprenda a usar 'may' para "tener permiso". Pero la mayoría del uso de 'may' es para indicar posibildades.


----------



## Blueaqua

Muchas gracias, esto es precisamente lo que quería saber, si ambas se utilizan con el mismo objeto de pedir permiso.


----------



## ctorregrosa

Example:

Student: Can I leave the classroom now?

Teacher: I don't know if you can, but you may.

_meaning that you have permission to go, but the person dosen't know about your ability to do so..._

"I read this and thought that it was a good example"

saludos!


----------



## lelepu

How does Spanish differenciate (or does it) between the auxiliary verbs &quot;may&quot; and &quot;can&quot;?  &quot;may&quot; meaning &quot;you have permission to ...&quot; and &quot;can&quot; meaning &quot;you are physically able to....

 ejemplos:  
 &quot;May I sit down?&quot;  ? asking permission to sit down
 &quot;Yes, you may sit down.&quot;  ? giving permission to sit down

 &quot;Can I climb the mountain?&quot;  ? asking if (in someone's opinion) &quot;I&quot; am physically able to climb the mountain.
 &quot;No, you can not (cannot ó can't) climb the mountain (in my opinion).&quot;  ?  &quot;you&quot; are not physically able to climb the mountain (in my opinion).


----------



## flljob

¿Puedo sentarme? Sí. O ¿Me permite sentarme?

¿Crees que pueda escalar esa montaña? No, no creo que puedas.


----------



## NewdestinyX

> How does Spanish differenciate (or does it) between the auxiliary verbs "may and can"? "May" meaning: you have permission to and "can" meaning you are physically able to....
> 
> ejemplos:
> May I sit down? asking permission to sit down
> Yes, you may sit down. giving permission to sit down
> 
> Can I climb the mountain? asking if (in someone's opinion) I am physically able to climb the mountain.
> No, you cannot (cannot or can't) climb the mountain (in my opinion) you  are not physically able to climb the mountain (in my opinion).


Lelepu,

Something's wrong with your copy and paste settings from your word processor. Is that how you created your post -- from another software? The formatting is really messed up as you can see. Try and edit your post and get rid of all the weird formatting. Very hard to read..

Teh topic of the uses of 'can and may' is a very , very difficult topic to deal with in one thread. And you can do a search on those two words as there are hundreds of threads about this topic on the forum that you can read to get a great education on the topic. But in the area of 'permission/ability' I can say the following:

"May" as you well know, has a third meaning -- for 'possibility'.

In Spanish - the distinction between 'permission' and 'ability' with 'may' and 'can' isn't as distinct in the Spanish as in English.

Both are 'poder' in Spanish.. If you really want to make a distinction you can use.. 'me permite (Ud.)' or 'me permitiría (Ud.)' -- and sometimes 'podrías' or 'podría Ud.' sounds more like 'may'(permission) than 'can' in Spanish..

Generally in your examples above -- poder, would work for both.

Chao,
Grant


----------



## JB

If you are copying and pasting from another program, please hit the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A/A symbol in the upper right hand corner of the new post before pasting, and then again afterwards.  This should eliminate the strange formatting.


----------



## epistolario

Sources say that the distinction between *can* and *may* is only applied in formal contexts. 

*can*
2: have permission to —used interchangeably with _may_<you _can_ go now if you like>
*usage* _Can_ and _may_ are most frequently interchangeable in senses denoting possibility; because the possibility of one's doing something may depend on another's acquiescence, they have also become interchangeable in the sense denoting permission. The use of _can_ to ask or grant permission has been common since the 19th century and is well established, although some commentators feel _may_ is more appropriate in formal contexts. 

can. (2008). In Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary.
Retrieved October 8, 2008, from http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/can

—*Usage note* Despite the insistence by some, that _can_ means only “to be able” and _may_ means “to be permitted,” both are regularly used in seeking or granting permission: _Can_ (or _May_) I borrow your tape recorder? You _can_ (or _may_) use it tomorrow. Sentences using _can_ occur chiefly in spoken English. _May_ in this sense occurs more frequently in formal contexts: _May_ I address the court, Your Honor? 

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1)
Based on the Random House Unabridged Dictionary, © Random House, Inc. 2006.


----------



## NewdestinyX

ffrancis said:


> Sources say that the distinction between *can* and *may* is only applied in formal contexts.



Though I will need to add that it's not just in formal contexts. Most careful speakers of English do not use 'can' for permission. And in the school systems and colleges it is marked incorrect if such a distiction is not made. Learners of English should make the distinction in all cases.

Grant


----------



## Grammar2

NewdestinyX said:


> Though I will need to add that it's not just in formal contexts. Most careful speakers of English do not use 'can' for permission. And in the school systems and colleges it is marked incorrect if such a distiction is not made. Learners of English should make the distinction in all cases.
> 
> Grant



I would like to add that AZAR's grammar book , page 69, states that to request permission you can use :
Can I ( infomal and used when you address someone you know fairly well.
May I 
Could I
Might I 

with you can use :
Will you/would you
Could you
Can you.

Grammar2


----------



## mhp

lelepu said:


> How does Spanish differenciate (or does it) between the auxiliary verbs "may and can"? "May" meaning: you have permission to and "can" meaning you are physically able to....
> 
> ejemplos:
> May I sit down? asking permission to sit down
> Yes, you may sit down. giving permission to sit down
> 
> Can I climb the mountain? asking if (in someone's opinion) I am physically able to climb the mountain.
> No, you cannot (cannot or can't) climb the mountain (in my opinion) you are not physically able to climb the mountain (in my opinion).


   ¿Puedo entrar?
   There are some people who may answer “No sé, ¿puedes?” or “Si cabes por la puerta”. Of course, these are dismissed as wisecrack comments. ‘Poder’ in its various forms is completely acceptable for asking permission. 

  ¿Puedo escalar la montaña? 
  The meaning depends on the context—although asking for permission to climb a mountain is a bit usual in a normal conversation. If for some reason you want to make clear that you are not asking for permission: ¿me ves capaz de escalar la montaña?.

  As for English, the distinction between ‘may’ and ‘can’ is far from trivial: Can we go to the party? vs. May I be excused? I think distinction between formal and informal context is an important one, but there are also other considerations. See: http://www.bartleby.com/64/C001/018.html


----------



## jaione1989

cuando se usa may y cuando can ??

-may i sit?
-can i sit?

no veo la diferencia ...


gracias

----------


when i have to use may and when can ??

-may i sit?
-can i sit?

i can't see any difference...


thanks


----------



## JJohnson

may I sit down?: me permite tomar asiento?
can I sit down?: Am I able physically to sit down?
I may sit down. (I haven't decided yet what to do.)
I can sit down. (I am physically able to sit down.

Here's the confusing part.

I may sit down. (I haven't chosen what to do yet)
You may sit down. (Depends on the context. It could be either "I give you permission" or "I don't know yet what you will do.

Native English speakers incorrectly use *can *when they mean *may* so the distinction is lost.

"You can sit down now" (should be "You may sit down now")


----------



## zumac

"May" implies a request for permission. May I sit there? May I come in? May I see the book? May I go to the bathroom?

"Can" indicates that you are physically able. I can sit there if you like. I can lift 100 pounds. I can run a mile. I can read this book.

Saludos.


----------



## Forero

The idea that _can_ is wrong referring to permission has been taught in schools for a century, maybe two, but the use of _can_ for permission has been in the language from the time it came to Britain.  "You may sit down" is ambiguous, as indicated, but "You can sit down" is more obviously referring to permission.

Using "can" to ask for permission is a little crude, like asking "will you let me".  I agree that "may" sounds more refined:

_Can I sit down?_ ¿Puedo tomarme un asiento?
_May I sit down?_ ¿Me permite tomar asiento?

Context is important to the distinction, and there are many threads on the various differences between _can_ and _may_ in various contexts.


----------



## NealMc

Hola

BE perspective

May I.....? Sounds twee, overly formal, archaic, weak, pleading.
Can I.....? Is the standard day to day way to make a request in modern English usage.

Cheers
Neal Mc


----------



## zumac

I located this English book which I used in college,
"A Complete Guide To Good Writing" by Dunbar, Marcett and McCloskey of New York University, published by D.C. Heath and Company.
On the Internet I found evidence that this book was also sold in the UK.

Below, Ive copied the subject of Can and May from the section called "*Glossary of Terms Often Misused*." I must admit that it is not an exhaustive coverage of the subject, but it does serve as a guide.

I hope that this does serve as a guide regarding what experts consider proper English regarding the subject. If subsequently you wish to apply your own "off the cuff" rules, then the decision is entirely yours.

"*Can may*. _I can_ (I am able or I have the power) _to grant your request_.
_You may_ (you have permission) _to leave at once_.
_May_ is also used to indicate possibility as _I may decide by tonight_.
Consecuently _cannot_ is used more frequently than _may not_ in denials of permission. _You cannot leave at once_."

Saludos.


----------



## elirlandes

NealMc said:


> Hola
> 
> BE perspective
> 
> May I.....? Sounds twee, overly formal, archaic, weak, pleading.
> Can I.....? Is the standard day to day way to make a request in modern English usage.
> 
> Cheers
> Neal Mc



I am not sure that I agree. 

The use of "may" is generally considered to be good manners. The use of "can" is generally considered to be merely functional.


----------



## jaione1989

thanks
i think i know now the difference ...
but always i used to use can hehe
i will try to change my mind 


thank you so much


----------



## NealMc

Hi

Mmm, yes, elirlandes, I may have overstated it a little. Weak and pleading is probably a bit dramatic. 

If I was at the Queen's tea party and was deciding to make a move on the last cucumber sandwich, maybe I would say "May I?"

Outside of a situation like this, "May I sit?" offers undue deference. This may say more about me than the use of may / can - however amongst 15 people I work with including parents trying to teach their children good manners "Can I......" is in general usage and "May I....." is considered formal.

A friend, a generation older than me, has just described my use of "Can I...." as oikish which pretty much sums up our differing perspectives here.

Cheers
Neal Mc


----------



## megastolaspelas

Con la venia:

"Con el tiempo quizás desaparecerá la palabra 'may."

"desaparecerá" está en indicativo, denota certeza en el hecho de desaparecer.

Como realmente la desaparición es un hecho solamente estimado, no cierto, sino solamente probable, considero más adecuado utilizar el subjuntivo: "desaparezca"

Por lo que propongo la siguiente expresión como más adecuada:

"Con el tiempo quizás desaparezca la palabra 'may."

Saludos.


----------



## canoa

¿ cuál es la diferencia real entre estos dos modales? ejemplos...Gracias


----------



## malumesa

canoa said:


> ¿ cuál es la diferencia real entre estos dos modales? ejemplos...Gracias



El auxiliar "can" se usa para situaciones en donde se sabe que quien la está haciendo la pregunta sabe que puede llevar a acabo la acción, no está interesado en ser diplomático al hacer la pregunta.

En cambio el "may" se usa para pedir permiso para ejecutar la acción.

Ej. Can I go to the bathroom? Not polit enough when asked to a teacher for example, as he is not asking for permission form the authority figure in the class, who is the teacher 
May I go to the bathroom, the same question expressed in a polite way.

Hope it helped.

Regards.


----------



## jeni_la_gringa

canoa said:


> ¿ cuál es la diferencia real entre estos dos modales? ejemplos...Gracias



Y, para que sepas, en las primarias casi todo hablante nativo del inglés llega diciendo "can" para los dos usos, y los maestros tiene que acordarles a todos que "can" se usa cuando es algo de habilidad, y "may" con cortesía.

Con el ejemplo de malumesa, "Can I go to the bathroom?" es muy MUY común, y si el maestro está tratando de enseñar el uso de "may", probablemente responde con, "I know you CAN go to the bathroom, but you MAY not," ("tienes la habilidad de ir al baño, pero no tienes el permiso").


----------



## chamyto

Basically :

Can = ability
May = probability , ask for permission .


----------



## Forero

Both _can_ and _may_ are ambiguous, their meaning heavily dependent on context:

_There may be snakes along the way.
_= It is possible to encounter snakes along the way.
_
There can be snakes along the way.
_= Sometimes snakes are encountered along the way.

In most contexts, _can_ is used for ability and _may_ for possibility, but for asking permission they become syononymous, with _can_ being the most common in informal situations and _may_ being used for more "refined" language. Both are indirect ways to say something like "Will you permit me to ...?" or "Are we allowed to ...?".

Curiously, when not associated with a _may_ question, _can_ is more commonly used for giving permission, even in a formal register.


----------



## canoa

De hecho, creo que los modales en general generan mucha dificultad para los que no somos nativos.

Eres de mucha ayuda....Gracias!!!



malumesa said:


> El auxiliar "can" se usa para situaciones en donde se sabe que quien la está haciendo la pregunta sabe que puede llevar a acabo la acción, no está interesado en ser diplomático al hacer la pregunta.
> 
> En cambio el "may" se usa para pedir permiso para ejecutar la acción.
> 
> Ej. Can I go to the bathroom? Not polit enough when asked to a teacher for example, as he is not asking for permission form the authority figure in the class, who is the teacher
> May I go to the bathroom, the same question expressed in a polite way.
> 
> Hope it helped.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## canoa

Gracias por la ayuda...este definitivamente es el mejor espacio para aprender!!!

Thanks a lot!!!!


----------

